# Are you ready to build your own DRO ?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.caliper2pc.de/index.html

Looks easy enough to build!

Manfred


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Are you ready to build your own CNC??*

Looks more like a DRO than CNC.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Shouldn't post while cooling off with irish stout ! 

Manfred (Thanks Dwight)


----------

